# Multicast video to Tivo?



## ctwacker (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi guys,

I currently have an IPTV provider that sends multicast mpeg 2 directly to an Amino Set top box. I can plug my laptop into the ethernet port and open any television stream I want using VLC. I recently bought a Tivo and I'd like to know if anyone has ever modified their Tivo to use multicast as opposed to the infared changing the channel. 

Example:
224.0.17.101:2001===Channel 2

The goal of this is to eliminate the Amino Set top. Any thoughts?


----------

